# [H] DV Dark Angels [W] IG, vanilla SM or buildings [UK only]



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

I've been sorting through my SM stuff and found that I have a spare set of Dark Angels from the DV boxed set. They are mostly on sprue but even the stuff that isn't is unpainted. I am looking for IG, Vanilla SM or any of the GW building kits in exchange. I am open to offers so just drop me a PM.


----------

